# Lookie what I did on my Knitting machine!!!



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I have learn so many things about knitting. Last year I learned how to knit socks by hand plus many other things. So I thought I would pull out the knitting machine to see what I could make. I have watch many You Tube videos to which has help a lot. I'm quite happy the way they turned out.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Woohoo - Nice! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks. I'm still tweaking the pattern. The seam that gos across the toe need to be done different. With a few other things to make them perfect.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Very nice! Good job!


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

Very nice job, was this from one of Diana Sullivan's videos. I have watched her video for making seamless socks, haven't yet tried to do it, but I will soon.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Shellie (Nov 27, 2013)

wow, that's awesome!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I just decrease the toe the same way I do when I'm hand knitting, and then kitchener the few stitches left.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

chickkie,
I don't know how to Kitchener stitch. Back to You Tube I go. lol!


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

Those look great! Ruth


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

Well done. I have only made "TUBE" socks for the Grandchildren when they were young to wear in their wellies.
My Mum used to knit pretty lacy socks for our daughter when she was a small girl.


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

MissMagnolia said:


> chickkie,
> I don't know how to Kitchener stitch. Back to You Tube I go. lol!


Great pair of socks!! Good for you. I love knitting socks, by hand and now on the machine. I've been doing the Kitchener right on the machine and it is easy and looks nice and flat. Here's a link to Roberta Kelly on Youtube.






Enjoy! :-D


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

love the socks, they look great


----------



## Muriel C (Dec 3, 2011)

They look really great.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I think you have done a great job making them, they are lovely.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Great Job! Nice Colour too!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I've made them, too. Nice!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice. Is this done circular, I can't see the seam.


----------



## taco (Mar 22, 2013)

Rocking Horse Knitting in St. Cloud MN has a pattern to make socks without a seam, if you have a ribber. I have seen it done but I have not tried it. If you contact them, they might be able to send you the pattern. Taco


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Very nice job. I have yet to take the plunge. I've got a sk303 Studio. and many yarns and have printed off many patterns and the manuals. I just haven't gotten the guts to give it a go.I just love the feel of the soft yarns running through my fingers as I knit.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good looking socks.


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Congratulations! Your socks look great. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

jannyjo said:


> Very nice job. I have yet to take the plunge. I've got a sk303 Studio. and many yarns and have printed off many patterns and the manuals. I just haven't gotten the guts to give it a go.I just love the feel of the soft yarns running through my fingers as I knit.


Take the plunge! You'll love making socks! Watch Youtube videos...they'll encourage you and you'll see just how simple they are. Roberta Kelly has videos out...even if on bulky machine, you'll learn the technique. Beware...socks are addicting!!


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

very nice and i know they will be toasty warm!!
i am on my 4th pair of socks. i nearly have pattern memorized, i have to try and remember the gusset part a little better, i frogged 5 or 6 rows after i noticed i didn't knit all the way around after the row of decrease...it is real stinker to frog 3 dpn's ....  
great job on your socks


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great socks ! How clever ! I can barely manage by hand, never mind on a machine ! Well done !


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

Well done! They look great.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Cool! They turned out great!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Those are really beautiful!!!!!:/


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice Socks, great first try


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

They look great


----------



## AnnemariesKnitting (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, well done :thumbup:


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Nicely done,


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Excellent job.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

They look great - and soooo warm!!!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow thank you all for your wonderful reply's.. Again these were made on my knitting machine. And yes there is a seam. But I watched a video on seaming and a good one to. Oh How I love You Tube.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I knit mine circular and also prefer the seam across the toe. Keep tweeking, it is an invisible seam. IMHO makes the very nicest looking socks. Can we see a pic of your side seams? How do they feel on? Do you have a ribber?


----------



## Linnee (Jan 19, 2014)

I have that goal! 

I have just dug my Bond out, but am missing one of the clamps and a couple of other things, but I found an old Bond (same era as mine---late 1980's) on Ebay and won the auction for $30 plus $15.00 shipping. 

I read a lot of reviews on 'The Ultimate Sweater Machine' and it sounds flimsier than the original Bond, so I lucked out. It will allow me to extend the needle bed on mine, as well as providing me with a couple extra table clamps and tools that I'm missing. I can't wait to get started!


----------



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

Great job on da sox,eh? I have tried a pattern from Diana Sullivan that was meant for the standard machine and used it on the bulky with disastrous results. Must try again on standard machine!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice for your first pair. Good luck on the next.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I have knitted many more pears of these socks doing some tweaking of the pattern. But they keep coming up missing. So I havent been able to take pictures. The sock thief is my DH. Im working on writing down the pattern the pattern. I'm going to try and post it on KP when I get the kink out. I have a MOD LK 150 knitting machine. It dose good with bulky weights. But I like using the medium weights. Anyone wanting this pattern let me know because I would like some testers. Thank for letting me bending your ears. &#61514;


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

MissMagnolia said:


> chickkie,
> I don't know how to Kitchener stitch. Back to You Tube I go. lol!


This is an excellent seaming method. It almost makes the seam invisible from the right side of the knitted pieces. There is just a small amount of bulk on the wrong side, depending on where you pick up the edge of the stitches during the seaming.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok anyone wanting to test a pattern here it is the machine knitted sock by Miss Magnolia. I have change the ribbing to 1x1 but everything else is the same.

Machine Knitted socks
Machine used: MOD LK150. But I think you could use any bulky yarn knitting machine 
Yarn used: Bernat denimstyle 1 ball 100g / 3.5oz color of your choice. And small bit of waste yarn. (I use colors I dont like or just dont have enough to make something of it.)
No swatch/gage 
Instruction :
Set carriage dial to 7 Set upper tension to 7 
ABV. NB  Needle Bed, STS  Stitches, REP. Repeat,
We will be casting on 41 Sts. By pushing up all 41 needles then push back every other needle. You will be working on 21 needles.
(Using waste yarn)
Thread up your machine and bring the yarn down though the carriage place a clothespin on this end of yarn. Starting on the left side of the needle bed hold clothespin and pull the carriage to the right across the needle. SLOWLY. Hang cast on comb. (Dont forget to hang your weights)
Knit as many rows as you like more than 4 should do it.( ending on LEFT side of needle bed) Cut waste yarn leaving a length to clip another clothespin. Thread up you machine with the yarn for the sock. Clip a clothespin on the end. Knit 2 rows. Then push all needles in to working position. Reset counter to 000. 
Row 1 to 20 knit on the 41 needles.(Notes: Dont forget to hang your weights and to move them up as you go.)
Rib 1x1 like this: Starting on right side of NB ship the first needle drop the next sts all the way down to the waste yarn. Take your latch hook go up and behind 2 of the cross bars and grab the 3rd bar. Pull it down to clear the 2 bars then up to the next bar. Grab the next bar pull it though the Sts on hook. Repeat all the way to the top and place sts. back on needle. Working every other sts
Set carriage dial to 8 and reset counter to 000
You should end up on the right side of the NB. Knit one row to be at the left side of NB.
Row 2 to 20 knit.
Row 21 ~you should be on the left side of NB if not knit to the left side. 
Push the side levers on the carriage from > II to I < on both sides. Push first needle on left side to nonworking position. Then skip the next 19 needles (the heel) Push forward the next 21 needles to nonworking position. Knit across push last needle knitted in to nonworking position. *Knit across. Push last needle knitted in to nonworking position, REP* till there are 8 needle left between the needle you have placed in nonworking position. Ending on the left side. .(Notes: Dont forget to hang your weights and to move them up as you go.)
Now we are going to turn the heel. Moving the needles one by one back in to working position like so. 
Without dropping the Sts push the needle farthest away from the carriage on the heel Sts. Back in to working position. *Knit across. Push the needle farthest away from the carriage on the heel sts. Back in to working position REP* till all of the 19 heel sts are back in to working position.~ Ending on left side of NB reset counter to 000. 
Push the side levers on the carriage from > I to II < on both sides and knit across knitting all (41) sts. Knit 33 more rows on all 41 needles. The top is worked in the same manner as the heel so follow from row 21. Working from ~ to ~
Finishing the toe 
Push the side levers on the carriage from > I to II < on both sides and knit across knitting all (41). Do not cut sock yarn. Thread up your waste yarn as before and knit 4 to 6 rows and cut waste yarn. Remove sock from machine. Now Im going tell how I finish the toe. If you have a better way let me know. 
Re hang sock 
Push 20 needles up pick up 20 Sts so youre looking at the top of the sock right side facing you. Seam will be to the left. Hang 2 weights. Now working from right to left pick up 21 Sts placing 2 sts on last needle. You should be looking at the heel and toe pockets. Push them down hang 2 weights. Tricky spot here push needle back to working position. Making the top sts go over the bottom Sts. Then thread up the machine and knit one row. Cut yarn long enough to sew the seam plus 3. Thread yarn though all sts then remove sock from machine do not pull yarn tight. Believe it or not this seam lays flat across the toes and doesnt hurt. Now sew up the side seam. Ta Da a sock. Now do it all over again it should be easier.


----------

